# Psycho "ReetReetReet" sound



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Does anyone know of a sound file that just has that shrill, high-pitched repetitive sound from the movie _Psycho_? We have a Bates Motel room setup, and the actress playing Norman/mother wants to be able to activate that sound right when she comes out of the shower at the guests. I don't want any other music or screaming or FX with it, just the "Reet Reet Reet" sound.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Try this site:
http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSoundsPage2.html
The file is called "Psycho Strings". It sounds a bit slow, but it's close. You could improve it with a bit of tweaking.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sorry - it has the original music in it.
Psycho Murder Scene.mp3


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I downloaded Audacity. I may be able to edit that sound for you since I have the soundtrack to Psycho.
I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I've made that sound by accident with my violin


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

This is why I love this place... Thank you so much, people!!! Yer the bestest.

They have the title music playing over the "radio" on the end table, but the woman playing mother wanted to know if there was anyway to put the strings sound on tap, basically. Soooo.... I'm using the method I used for an electric chair long ago. Record in stereo, music on one channel, strings on the other but with a switch in the line and leading to a second set of louder speakers. Both channels are playing continuously, but the second can only be heard when the switch is thrown. Not quite the same as starting exactly from the beginning, but its a very quick and dirty method that's easy and cheap to do, and there's no pause waiting for a disc to spin up or an mp3 file to start.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

BTW, Psycho is one of my favorite movies, and my first static prop was Mrs. Bates who is still in use today.

I have a funny story about the sound track. I had just received it in the mail, and put it on the cd player. I went in the bedroom and fell asleep while it was playing. The Murder track woke me up, and I almost had a heart attack. I thought my heart was going to come right out of my chest.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> BTW, Psycho is one of my favorite movies, and my first static prop was Mrs. Bates who is still in use today.
> 
> I have a funny story about the sound track. I had just received it in the mail, and put it on the cd player. I went in the bedroom and fell asleep while it was playing. The Murder track woke me up, and I almost had a heart attack. I thought my heart was going to come right out of my chest.


That sounds like the story of my life, lol.

If you're successful in isolating that particular piece, would you mind posting it? I would love to have a copy of that for future use.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I have a funny story about the sound track. I had just received it in the mail, and put it on the cd player. I went in the bedroom and fell asleep while it was playing. The Murder track woke me up, and I almost had a heart attack. I thought my heart was going to come right out of my chest.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's freakin' EPIC!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL, It was epic all right. I had that thing blaring. I think I left a nose-print on the ceiling.

"REET REET REET REET"


----------

